# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Nieren

## corry van damme

wat kan ik doen om vlug van die nierbekontsteking af te komen?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Corry,

Ik heb hier een artikel geplaatst over nierbekkenontsteking: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=34614#post34614 Wellicht staat hier wat nuttigs voor je tussen.

Ben jij trouwens naar de huisarts geweest? Want deze hoort je voor 10 dagen Antibiotica te geven, en dan moet je Nierbekkenontsteking weg zijn. Dus een veel snellere oplossing zal er niet zijn.

In het geval dat je niet naar de huisarts bent geweest, even doen dan krijg je dus een Antibiotica kuurtje  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

